# You are dust and unto dust shall you return



## Habib

*You are dust and unto dust shall you return.*

What is the Latin translation of this phrase, often used in Ash Wednesday?


----------



## MadGato

Memento Homo Quia Pulvis Es Et In Pulvere Reverteris


----------



## cajzl

Pulvis es et in *pulverem *_(acc.)_ reverteris.


----------



## StefanoT

MadGato said:


> Memento Homo Quia *Pulvis Es Et In Pulvere Reverteris*


----------



## Habib

You are great! I used to remember this back in my childhood days as an altar boy.
Many thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Flaminius

StefanoT,

To my knowledge, "unto dust" is expressed by _in pulverem_, that is, in + accusative noun.  The answer to the question is;

pulvis es et in pulverem reverteris.


----------



## Habib

Many thanks for that, Ash Wed. is around the corner, although now the words are recited in English.

Pax vo biscum


----------



## StefanoT

Flaminius, you're right...  I was focusing on pointing out which part of the sentence actually matched the English text, and didn't notice the case... (and that was unnecessary, too, since I've noticed now that I've cross-posted you)


----------



## Habib

many thanks ,


----------

